# Cheap Dog Food



## nanney1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Does anyone find that cheaper dog foods work better for your dog or dogs than premium brands? I'm not looking for a discussion about ingredients or what is the best dog food.

Just curious if some of you have tried some high priced foods but found that cheaper brands work better for your dogs. 

The kind of cheaper foods I'm thinking about would probably be a 21/10 or lower type of food that starts out with corn and maybe includes soy or wheat middlings along with a meat source down the list. Anyone use something like this with good results. Just wondering.....


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't know much about this, but I do know that my premium food, I feed about a bag a week for 7 dogs and 3 pups, same food. It is a 37.5 lb bag. All are fat, shiny and healthy.  It is a myth that a person can do just as well on cheap food, in my opinion. Just get a good quality food and feed them per directions on the bag...works for me.

Julia


----------



## benellisbe (Oct 13, 2010)

I had my lab on Orijen (29.7 lbs for $70), but he didn't do well on it.  He actually refused to eat it after a few weeks. I put him back on Purina Pro Plan (what he was on when he left the breeders) and he has been doing great ever since.  While Pro Plan is expensive, it is not what I would consider premium dog food.


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 13, 2010)

Pro Plan is what I use as well... with tax about $50 for 37.5 pounds. I feed as per directions and have never had a problem feeding 8 - 10 dogs and keeping them in good shape. When they are not getting as much exercise (bird dogs) I can cut back a bit, when they are working I up it a little, but never much change. 

My experience with lesser brands is that you have to feed more to get decent results, and then it is no longer cost effective to get a cheaper food. 

Julia



benellisbe said:


> I had my lab on Orijen (29.7 lbs for $70), but he didn't do well on it. He actually refused to eat it after a few weeks. I put him back on Purina Pro Plan (what he was on when he left the breeders) and he has been doing great ever since. While Pro Plan is expensive, it is not what I would consider premium dog food.


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Oct 13, 2010)

I used to feed cheeper foods and my dogs never looked as well as they should. I swapped to Loyal Professional 30/20. 50lb bag is $40. I love the results in the performance and the way they look. So I can say that a better food has done well for me. Pro Plan is also a very nice food. What you will find you will feed less of the better foods than a cheep food and get better results. In the long run it will save you money for the amount you are feeding.


----------



## JBGriffith (Oct 13, 2010)

Black Gold Dog Food is very well priced. I use the performance blend for my lab and he looks and performs very well. $24.99 for a 50lb bag. They also have some other blends available.


----------



## jackmelson (Oct 13, 2010)

showtime 21-12    15.00  50 lb  bag.


----------



## KBagwell1 (Oct 13, 2010)

My Husky does best on Purina Adult Dog Food...I pay about $13 for 18 pounds!


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 17, 2010)

jackmelson said:


> showtime 21-12    15.00  50 lb  bag.



X2. I like their high performance food. Black gold is another good one but I always feed a higher ratio than 21/10 so I really am not sure about the lower percentage showtime.


----------



## Beagler282 (Oct 19, 2010)

Purina dog chow 21/12 is $22 at walmart.Black Gold 24/20 is $23 at my feed store.Been on BG for some years now and the dogs look good and like it.Every dog is different and you have to find what works best for your dogs and your wallet.


----------



## waterdogs (Oct 19, 2010)

black gold, black bag, and Purina Pro plan  is what I use.


----------



## mallymaster4 (Oct 19, 2010)

Pride maintenence 21/17 summer and Pride Black bag 24/20 during running season for my beagles and lab seem to do quite well on it. 

Pride 21/17 is $14 per 50 lbs
Pride 24/20 is $19 per 50 lbs


----------



## game dog (Oct 19, 2010)

i do kibble and raw ..... a little of both mixed together


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Oct 19, 2010)

If you have a Costco membership, try a big bag of Costco's Kirkland brand dog food.  They have a Chicken & Rice or a Lamb & Rice variety.  It's made by Diamond, but has more extra's in it like kelp, fruits and veggies.  A pretty good food for the price!  My dogs have done fine on it in the past (although my Costco membership expired, so haven't had any in a while).  

If I was going to go with a cheaper food with cheaper ingredients, I'd definitely add a good supplement like Nupro, Dinovite or Solid Gold Sea Meal.  

I am currently feeding the Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach and I still add a scoop of Nupro and Sea Meal mixed together with their food.  I can tell a big difference in their skin/coats, when I am feeding the Nupro and Sea Meal, as opposed to when they run out or haven't had it in a while.

Just my two cents worth.


----------



## plottman25 (Oct 20, 2010)

It all depends on the dog.  I had an english male that would not keep a good weight unless i feed him Showtime food. But he was the only one i ever had that I had to switch feed on.  But now i just stick with the showtime, the dogs just act  and look 100% better to me.


----------



## sawblade723 (Oct 20, 2010)

Retriever brand at tractor supply co. google it and read the reviews, my dogs eat this better than any other brand and they are healthy and full of energy all the time. You can get 50 lbs for $20.00.


----------



## waterdogs (Oct 21, 2010)

sawblade723 said:


> Retriever brand at tractor supply co. google it and read the reviews, my dogs eat this better than any other brand and they are healthy and full of energy all the time. You can get 50 lbs for $20.00.



Its 1st thing in it is CORN...


----------



## gpcan1 (Oct 21, 2010)

I got 2 goldens and a german shorhair tornado that sho do like Ole roy or pedigree.:


----------



## StikR (Oct 31, 2010)

Sunshine 26/18 at IGA for $18.50 bag is what I feed my 8 dogs.  They like it and look good


----------



## K9SAR (Nov 1, 2010)

Keep in mind that just because your dogs "do better" on cheaper food (in that they keep weight on better) doesn't mean your dog is getting the necessary nutrients it needs to thrive.


----------



## andy harper (Nov 1, 2010)

Everyone has a different answer for the dog food question. I remember when Daddy and Grandpa would hunt three or four nights a week and run the dogs all night long on fox and bobcat. They were fed what ever was on sale. Jazz, sunshine, topps, etc.  and were ready to go the next night.The dog food crap has gotten way out of hand if you ask me. $70 for a bag of dog food. The feed co. figured out if they would add a little of this and a little of that, or put it on the ingredients list anyway, and put a big price on it somebody would feed it and swear by it. I feed about 35 hounds and its usually a 21-10, 21-12 maintenance feed. I hunt 2 to 3 nights a week every week. Spring, summer, fall, and winter.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Nov 1, 2010)

waterdogs said:


> Its 1st thing in it is CORN...



First thing in a lot of feeds is corn.  The labels have no standard for how the ingredients are listed.  Even "premium" brands will break down the corn parts .... (ie corn meal, corn whey, corn gluten etc.) so they will be listed individually lower than the beef, chicken or other ingredient.  If you add them together they are still just corn and would be listed higher than the meat.

If your dogs require wheat, soy or gluten free food then you have to look for a brand that offers that.  I personally am not a proponent for any particular food.  Our 2 small dogs are on Science diet small bites because they eat it well and like it.  The 2 big dogs get Pedigree and both do well.  I sell everything from Gravy Train to Blue Buffalo and it seems that everyone has their favorite.  It's kind of like Chevy, Ford and Dodge.  

Eukanuba and Iams are upgrading their plants right now and are having availability issues nation wide.  If you feed these it may be a good time to look for an alternate.

From breeders and trial owners I deal with every day I would say their hands down favorite is Pro Plan or Taste of the Wild!

Hope this helps.

Oh .... if it matters to anyone ... the Retreiver brands at Tractor Supply are made by Purina!


----------



## ATLGA (Nov 2, 2010)

I feed mine Nutro here is a link, he is super healthy and really likes it. http://www.thenutrocompany.com/natural-choice-dog/large-breed-adult-dog-food-lamb-rice.aspx


----------



## grouper throat (Nov 2, 2010)

andy harper said:


> Everyone has a different answer for the dog food question. I remember when Daddy and Grandpa would hunt three or four nights a week and run the dogs all night long on fox and bobcat. They were fed what ever was on sale. Jazz, sunshine, topps, etc.  and were ready to go the next night.The dog food crap has gotten way out of hand if you ask me. $70 for a bag of dog food. The feed co. figured out if they would add a little of this and a little of that, or put it on the ingredients list anyway, and put a big price on it somebody would feed it and swear by it. I feed about 35 hounds and its usually a 21-10, 21-12 maintenance feed. I hunt 2 to 3 nights a week every week. Spring, summer, fall, and winter.




Amen brother. BTW my grandma was a Harper from near Willacoochee and all her relatives ran fox and cats around there.


----------



## hoochfisher (Nov 2, 2010)

> Retriever brand at tractor supply co. google it and read the reviews, my dogs eat this better than any other brand and they are healthy and full of energy all the time. You can get 50 lbs for $20.00.



x2.

as for corn being the first ingrediant, i know. but when you feed close to 60#s a week, a $20 bag that has them just as healthy as a $70 bag will do just fine.  

on top of that, i have never seen any purina or pedigree bag that didnt list corn first either.


----------



## buckhunter3987 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm feeding my Lab Diamond Naturals Large breed puppy and he's doing great on it. I fed him one bag of Chicken Soup and he did ok but didn't seem to like it. Now that he's on the Diamond he gets excited at dinner time, and has tons of energy. Plus the Diamond is around $30 after tax for 40lbs and the Chicken Soup was about $40 after tax for 35lbs. I like the Diamond naturals because it is soy, corn, and wheat free.


----------



## Adam5 (Nov 28, 2010)

I normally give mine Pedigree ($23 for 50lbs at Costco) or Kirkland ($23 for 40lbs).

I have a Great Dane, 2 lab mixes, a Jack Russell, a mixed terrier, and a Great dane pup un the way. These two foods are among the few that "agree" with everyone's stomache.


----------



## tmeigs37 (Dec 7, 2010)

Im not going to get on a ingredient frenzy but I will say this you dont want corn to be one of your top 3 ingredients!! I stay away from food with corn in it period! Its a filler almost zero nutritional value for your pup!


----------



## usmc6114 (Dec 7, 2010)

I am a believer in good nutrition for my dogs. If it is not something that a dog or a wolf for that matter would eat in the wild then they don't need it in their food and I have never seen a dog eating in a corn or wheat field. I just feel that as close to natural is the best way to go. Just my opinion.


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 7, 2010)

I've tried showtime and liked it but I have a hard time getting because I work from before places around here open until after they close. There isn't a black gold dealer within a half hour of me. I fed retriever for about 9 months this year. My problem was thay have to eat more and during the summer they didn't eat enough to put on that little fat I like to have at the beginning of hunting season. Right now I'm trying diamond for the second time. They claim it's a new recipe that's more digestible. So far so good.


----------

